# Forstner bits. How to sharpen?



## Alan Sweet (Jan 23, 2017)

Maybe this has already been covered, but I can't find it. I would like to be able to sharpen the wings of my Forstner bits. My experiments have not been very successful.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 23, 2017)

Alan - Someone mentioned a few days ago in a different thread that I can't remember 
that you can touch them up with a diamond card file. I've never done it but it sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2017)

I hone/sharpen mine with a diamond file or CBN hone between uses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 23, 2017)

Touching up works but only to a degree from the tinkering I've done. 

It really depends what your trying to touch up...


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 23, 2017)

I'll touch then up with a diamond file, if they get bad enough they need real sharpening, I have used a dremel with a cone shaped stone and carefully sharpened the wings. More than that, trash can and buy a new one.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 23, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I'll touch then up with a diamond file, if they get bad enough they need real sharpening, I have used a dremel with a cone shaped stone and carefully sharpened the wings. More than that, trash can and buy a new one.



Trash can? 

I've been buying higher end bits and having them reshardened every so often. Although I do have many places close to me that does that it saves a ton from buying and tossing bits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 23, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Trash can?
> 
> I've been buying higher end bits and having them reshardened every so often. Although I do have many places close to me that does that it saves a ton from buying and tossing bits.



I don't have anyone close to me that will do a decent job, I tend to buy cheaper ones and use as long as possible with touch ups and then move on. 

Here is a decent video on touching them up for anyone interested-

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------

